# Algae galore



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

I don't know what I'm doing wrong obviously something it's driving me nuts


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

It's frustrating when that happens, but you need to provide some key information about your tank:

How long has it been setup?
Tank Size
Light (duration, type/watts)
co2
Substrate
Number of plants/fish/feeding
Ferts, water change schedule


----------



## nickmcmechan (Mar 23, 2014)

Looks like bga, typical of high light, poor flow, low nitrates

Increase N, re-think flow, consider floating plants 

To get rid, manually remove as much as poss, 75%?wc and 3 day blackout (cover tank completely)


----------



## aquariumrookie (Jun 26, 2014)

This might not kill the whole problem, but it will kill the BGA on the spot.
Get a syringe, fill it up to about 1 ml of Hydrogen Peroxide, and spray it on the BGA.
It will bubble up and die after 1 or 2 treatments.
However, word of caution too much Hydrogen Peroxide can kill plants and fish.
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

The tank has been setup for few months it's a 29 gallon setup with canister filter, marineland aquatic plant led and finnex ray 2 both size about 29"-30" the co2 is on a slower bubble rate because I upped it and almost killed my fish both times I tried to up it. Substrate is Ada Amazonia I have giant hair grass in the back about 6 and blyxa japonica in middle and hair grass and HC growing in the front
Ferts I do daily before lights come on about 6 ml or 6 pumps from an old Ada brighty K bottle of PPS pro which normally calls for 3. I try to change about 30% every week of water sometimes it doesn't happen though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquariumrookie (Jun 26, 2014)

*1ml PER gallon


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

I thought it was 1 ml per 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickmcmechan (Mar 23, 2014)

Increase flow, nitrate and water change


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

How do I increase the nitrate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickmcmechan (Mar 23, 2014)

elkhunter said:


> How do I increase the nitrate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Increase potassium nitrate in your salt mix


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

elkhunter said:


> The tank has been setup for few months it's a 29 gallon setup with canister filter, marineland aquatic plant led and finnex ray 2 both size about 29"-30" the co2 is on a slower bubble rate because I upped it and almost killed my fish both times I tried to up it. Substrate is Ada Amazonia I have giant hair grass in the back about 6 and blyxa japonica in middle and hair grass and HC growing in the front
> Ferts I do daily before lights come on about 6 ml or 6 pumps from an old Ada brighty K bottle of PPS pro which normally calls for 3. I try to change about 30% every week of water sometimes it doesn't happen though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you initially do big daily or semi weekly water changes? Aquasoil (AS) is very rich in N so I doubt that's the problem in this case. I run AS based high-light tanks and only added K for the 1st six months without any deficiencies. Bigger water changes, less feed, add carbon/purigen to filter and/or erythromycin tablets (dose as directed) and I think it will be gone.


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

I thought at one point some one said don't put carbon in a filter with live plants 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j03yyung (Sep 16, 2013)

I would increase your wc to 50% weekly and spot treat the algae with h2o2.


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

This is what is happening idk what's going on with the tank









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

